# Ok for hedgies too?



## Trillian (Jul 12, 2010)

My ferrets have a soup mix they get every week and I was wondering if the same, or something close could be given to the hedgies. All of it is raw and all of it is blended together to make a soup/paste. Of course they wouldn't get as much as the ferrets, probably only an Ice cube or two a day/week/whatever where the ferts get two cups.

"Soup" Recipe:

Ground Turkey
Boneless Chicken
Calf Liver
2 Eggs
1 1/2 cans cat food
Ferretone((Obviously left out for the Hedgie))

I could also add some supplements to it as well if need be.

Thank you
-Terra


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I can't with 100% accuracy because I can't find where I originally read it, but I think that hedgies aren't supposed to be given raw meat and that only unseasoned cooked meat should be offered as a treat. I know a lot of people will give a small amount of unseasoned chicken as a treat.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Hedgieonboard said:


> I can't with 100% accuracy because I can't find where I originally read it, but I think that hedgies aren't supposed to be given raw meat and that only unseasoned cooked meat should be offered as a treat. I know a lot of people will give a small amount of unseasoned chicken as a treat.


i read that raw meats can be dangerous because of accidental bacteria or something to that effect.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

If you are using raw for your ferrets, I'm sure you are taking the necessary precautions for handling it and I would have no problem offering it to a hedgie as well. *However* if you are getting the turkey already ground, (which IMO means it's probably coated with nastiness from the grocery store or what not) I wouldn't risk it.

If you get your meat from a trusted butcher and are confident it is clean, I don't see anything wrong with that recipe. Only offer small amounts though, and keep an eye on your hedgie's bowel movements to make sure it isn't upsetting him.


----------



## Trillian (Jul 12, 2010)

LizardGirl said:


> If you get your meat from a trusted butcher and are confident it is clean, I don't see anything wrong with that recipe. Only offer small amounts though, and keep an eye on your hedgie's bowel movements to make sure it isn't upsetting him.


We get all our pet meat from the butcher who just so happens to be a family friend. Very clean enviroment and all the precautions taken that need to be taken.

Glad to hear I can give them a tiny bit as a treat! :3 should I add any extra supplements into it? Like calcium ect?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Nope, hedgies are good without supplements. Trying to add anything will likely only cause issues.


----------



## Trillian (Jul 12, 2010)

awesome! Thanks so much guys!


----------

